# Iberogast - It works, friends....



## Bohemian75 (Feb 7, 2003)

hello everyone,I'm new to the boards and I wanted to post to let you all know about this product that I started using. It's called Iberogast and I got it after reading about its effects from Dr. Murray's herbal remedies book. Iberogast is a liquid herbal remedy for a variety of GI ailments including IBS-C. I have been taking the liquid (20 drops, 3 X a day with warm liquid) for 5 days now and I can actually say (and this is amazing) that I have had an almost normal BM almost every morning, with NO side effects. No cramping, or bloating (yes, it actually helps with gas, guys!!). I just wanted to let everyone know that is product is available online....do a Google search and find a site that sells genuine Iberogast (it's from Germany). I think it might help a lot of you. Also, drink lots of water. As much as your little bellies can handle. Water really does help, and I find it complements the Iberogast well. I also wanted to say that I tried BowelSoothe which is advertised on this site and it caused considerable cramping, gas, pain, and did not help with the C. Sorry to say, that does now work and truthfully, it tastes AWFUL. I gagged every time I drank the BowelSoothe tea. Iberogast can be mixed with water or your favorite tea and the taste is mild and pleasant. I hope this helps you all. I know what it is like to suffer from IBS and I'm glad this board exists. Good luck to you all.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Thanks for sharing the info about Iberogast. I had never heard of it before so I did a search and read all about it. It does sound as if it might help with the "C". I also did a search to find out where to buy it and found that www.vitaminshoppe.com seems to have the best price. It only cost $12 something for a 30 day supply. Is it still helping you? Also, do you take anything in addition to the Iberogast?


----------



## giggles05 (Feb 1, 2002)

The herb sounds really helpful and I am thinking about maybe giving it a try. DO you know what ingredients are in it? Is there anything harmful or habit forming in it?


----------



## honichou (Jun 30, 2002)

I tried this product a while back, and it didn't do much at all for me. From the label, the contents are: German chamomile, Clown's mustard, Angelica root and rhizome, Caraway fruit, Milk thistle fruit, Lemon balm leaf, Celandine, Licorice root, and peppermint leaf.Steven


----------



## Bohemian75 (Feb 7, 2003)

rose,I've been taking the Iberogast for just over a week now and I have felt a significant improvement in terms of lower intestinal pain (and a significant reduction in gas), and better regularity (not perfect, mind you, but much better). I am not currently taking anything else for the IBS but I do take a lot of vitamins, including B6, zinc, calcium for colon health, flax seed oil, daily multi-vitamin, and 5 HTP for anxiety/depression. I would imagine the Iberogast would help some more than others, it depends upon the person but for me, it's been a very positive experience. I suppose the fact that it doesn't cause cramping or discomfort is what makes me like it so much. I've tried Metamucil and Bowel Soothe and they both caused considerable pain and gas (not to mention not helping at all with C). There is nothing habit forming in the Iberogast, just liquid herbs. It's not expensive, so I can't see it hurting to try....I hope it helps!


----------



## mikeralph (Jan 27, 2003)

chamomile causes severe problems with me since i am allergic to ragweed pollen. the allergenic protein is identical in both. i wonder if it is the licorice that might be giving lisa the most benefit. licorice boosts cortisol in the body which could be helping with any ibs related inflammatory problems. there is a lot of talk on other threads about inflammation, food intolerance, stress induced inflammation, etc. in a lot of us it exists.i will be trying the Ibascol that is advertised on this site. i think it works because of the effect his has on prostaglandins and other immune factors.


----------



## mikeralph (Jan 27, 2003)

Lisa,why do you take calcium if you have C?most people are careful and will take magnesium which is actually (if you were forced to pick between the two) more important from an enzyme perspective.calcium can cause big problems in some people .... i was tested for minerals and every one was low or non-detectable except calcium which was normal. i was baffled as to why.


----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

Sounds like a sales pitch to me... this is what the Products board is for.


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

just a note - Licorice, highly valuable in the treatment of sensitive guts and gas, if not DGL licorice (that is, it is treated to remove the property in licorice which can provoke high blood pressure if taken too often, in too high a dose) can pose a slight danger to those with blood pressure issues. (not my case) - any product taken regularly that has licorice in it should be investigated to ensure that the licorice is DGL .......g-


----------



## Bohemian75 (Feb 7, 2003)

You know, I did talk up the Iberogast quite a bit and after I posted my first post, I too thought it sounded like a sales pitch! But....it's not! Really, it's just been helpful for me and I thought it might help others. When I first was looking into trying BowelSoothe I checked the boards to see if anyone provided any experiences or info about the product and there was NONE! So...I bought the stuff and it sucked. I thought if someone came here and wanted to know about Iberogast or BowelSoothe at least they could read one person's experience. That's all....no hidden agenda.As for the Calcium, I just started taking it again as I worry about my bone density. I didn't eat very well as a child and my grandmother is beginning to "shrink" from bone loss. The calcium doesn't seem to give me any side effects that relate to IBS. By the way, have any of you used the peppermint oil pills and has anyone had any success with overcoming C?Thanks to all,lisa


----------



## mikeralph (Jan 27, 2003)

i thought your post was very informative and that is what we need to do -- inform others. MSM has helped with C. Also, magnesium.i need to do more research on licorice because it seems to be doing something positive.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

i tried red and black licorice and it make me worst.probably too much sugar or other trigger.i'de like to ear others users of iberogast


----------



## Shmigelz (May 31, 2002)

Hello,I live in Canada and was wondering if it is available in Canada or do I need to have it shipped from the US?Thanks


----------



## megsy33 (Feb 24, 2003)

Just a question about the Iberogast. Do you take the recommended dosage or do you take less? On the bottle is says to take 20 drops 3 times a day. I just don't want my body to go into overload. I'm also wondering if I should continue taking my citrucel each day on top of that?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

if it's so good why nobody talk about iberogast?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

bohemian ,you said i don't take anything else than iberogast ,but you take the whole green pharmacy!!!!!!!what kind of 5-htp you take?


----------



## eligott (Mar 20, 2003)

Lisa - thanks! I did a little internet research and on one site, there is posted abstracts from what appear to be quite a long list of German studies on the products efficacy. Has anyone else seen these? http://www.vitaminexpress.com/news/iberogastresearch.htm. Looks like most studies were done 20 years ago. Is this some great secret that has been kept from us? Does anyone know anything more about this product? I saw that Steve from NY didn't seem to have much success with it. How long did you use it for, Steve? Has anyone else had success with this - or no success? Here's hopin'....


----------



## Bohemian75 (Feb 7, 2003)

Hi all,Sorry it has taken me so long to reply. First off, someone asked for contact info from the bottle of Iberogast. Here it is:1-800-783-2286, www.enzy.com, there is no direct mail address. Next, I am still taking the Iberogast and it is still helping me. I have good days and bad days but for the most part, it is helping me with regularity. I really can't say if the product will be helpful for everyone. I would say you could give it a try, and if it works, great. If not, sorry guys, it was just a suggestion. I hope something else works for you.As for the other supplements I take, none of them are for IBS or regularity. I take 100 mg of 5 HTP for depression/anxiety and I have found the 5 HTP has no effect on my IBS at all. As far as I know, it does not really help with the intestinal problems for those of us with IBS, although it might help if you have IBM related anxiety. The vitamins I take are really of the multi vitamin variety and I don't think they help or hinder my IBS. I have also tried a variety of Yogi Tea that seems helpful. It's called Stomach Aid and it's available in health food stores. It might help some of you with IBS. You can find a store at YogiTea.com.I hope this helps some.Be well,lisa


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

I would love it someone would post an update. I just heard about iberogast and am thinking of trying it. Its all over youtube so I know people are still using it. I have been impressed with the studies and think that I will give it a try soon, but would like to hear from someone first.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi! I am from germanny and i am using iberogast on a daily basis. I doesn't help my with c,but it helps a lot with pain.


----------



## smm001 (Mar 1, 2015)

Iberogast is a mild prokinetic and also seems to help kickstart your bodies natural digestive enzymes. I've used it and it does seem to help with digestion. The hard part is that once you get in our situation IBS-C, you are so desperate that you end up trying multiple things at one time so it's hard to discern what works and what doesn't. With that said, i do feel like it helps digestion if you take before or with food.

I've recently stopped taking it and have been struggling with IBS-C again, so thanks to the original post for reminding me of it.

Iberogast and Ginger root at night is supposed to help IBS-C SIBO sufferers by stimulating the migrating motor complex. This is an alternative to prescription based prokinetics.


----------



## Markos (Apr 23, 2015)

I started Iberogast a few days ago. I suffer mainly IBS-D for over 10 years.

I've tried every suggestion, every new idea, old idea, crazy idea to help with IBS. Never had any joy.

So I started a whole new routine. 2 Immodium when i wake up. Tumeric and Liver Detox capsules. Fish Oil tablets too.

I saw an of improvement. 3 days into Iberogast and i've seen those improvement increase dramatically.

Early days yet and been burnt too many times to get hopeful, but the pain is much less and the bloating is getting better.

This morning, I feel good, which is new!

Best thing about Iberogast is it's relatively cheap at $21 in Australia, and available from any chemist.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Lots of alcohol in it - 30% (hiccup!)









http://www.emaxhealth.com/8782/iberogast-supplement-facts-research-and-side-effects-you-need-know


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Markos, I haven't tried the iberogast yet. Let us know how it works in the long term.


----------



## Markos (Apr 23, 2015)

Well, I am into day 8 of using Iberogast.

Stomach bloating has significantly reduced.

Down from 6 immodium a day to just 2 in the morning.

8 toilet stops a day is now down to 2 on average.

Using it in the morning and at night.

For an IBS-D sufferer like me, It has been uncharted territory for me. Still early days yet.

Been burnt too many times with other treatments that showed improvement then symptoms returned after a week.

So far, so good though.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Markos, thanks for telling us about your improvement.


----------



## Hopeful24 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi all,

I wondered if anyone had any experiences that could help me? I have SIBO, and have just finished a course of herbal antibiotics, so started Iberogast (at night) as suggested to stimulate the mmc. I started it on Thursday night, and the last few mornings - sorry to be graphic - there has been mucous-type substance in my stool. Does anyone have any ideas what this could be? Internet searches seem to suggest it could just be mucous (but then I don't know why it's suddenly started, and whether this is good or bad!) or biofilm. I'm really hoping it's biofilm as that would be a really good sign! Thank you


----------

